# Scott Coker says UFC-Reebok deal ‘still baffles’ him: ‘It should be against the laws.



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think the finances need to be sorted out to make sense for everyone. Then there won't be any complaints. Every sports teams has a clothing sponsor so I believe it's the right move to an extent, but I certainly miss the individuality. A lot of it probably has to deal with the design. I would have liked to see an actual MMA clothing company like Hayabusa or heck even Tapout be the sole official clothing sponsor. Reebok was never known to be a MMA sportswear company. Bottom line, fighters need to be compensated fairly and that would be the end of the discussion. 



> Light heavyweight champion Ryan Bader made headlines ahead of last week’s Bellator 180 event when he said he was making “at least three or four times” more in sponsorship earnings for his Bellator debut than he did under the UFC-Reebok deal.
> 
> Bader has been long a critic of the Reebok partnership — a deal that saw him earn just $15,000 for his 20th and final UFC fight last November — and Bader flatly dismissed the idea that the sponsorship well has dried up for fighters since Reebok entered the MMA space, reasoning that fighters and managers simply had to work harder to foster long-lasting relationships with worthwhile companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is one of the reasons that the UFC lawsuit was filed and maybe it'll be banned if it gets before the right judge of course. It would also make it difficult for WME-IMG to make up their $4 billion that they are trying to make back from their purchase. Also maybe WME-IMG will adjust the deal once it comes up for renewal assuming that Reebok even wants to renew it.


----------

